# What morph Leo's are these?



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi I bought these three babies today unsure of age as seller acquired them off someone, but look like hatchings to me.

I was wondering if any one know what morph these are?


















_*Poor baby lost toes on one front and back foot supposedly after first shed*_









*Colour not showing right but more blackish than in pic*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

eeeerm wheres the pictures?


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> eeeerm wheres the pictures?


Picture should be above your post, sorry can see them on my pc


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what colour eyes has the first one? red or black? tbh theres a whole load of things a pink gecko could be, from diablo blanco, supersnow blizzard, etc........any idea what the parents were?

second one looks like a choclate tremper albino

third one looks normal.


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> what colour eyes has the first one? red or black? tbh theres a whole load of things a pink gecko could be, from diablo blanco, supersnow blizzard, etc........any idea what the parents were?
> 
> second one looks like a choclate tremper albino
> 
> third one looks normal.


Hi thanks for your reply the Pink gecko has pure black eyes, the person I got them from said something about mack snow and albino but tbh did not really know as he got an incubator full off eggs from an ill breeder that could no longer take care of them. Thanks again


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if it was albino the eyes would be red? saying that my diablo blancos looked black when they hatched, but as they grew and were easier to look at they were dark ruby.

can you get a close up eye picture?

not knowing the parents makes life difficult, the solid eye could be true true eclipse or black eyes like in a mack or a supersnow or blizzard that isnt eclipse........

wonder how the pink one will change as it grows, the others are still banded so only a few weeks old.

guess the only way to be 100% certain would be to breed them and see what pops out!


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks will get a picture up of it's eye after I get my kids their tea


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Close up of eyes*

Hi got a few pic of the eyes

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`re still looking black at the moment......so i`d probly expect the little `un to be an unknown mix of some form of snow, possibly super / blizzard / murphys patternless? with or without eclipse giving the solid eyes?

guess you`ll have to wait and see what colour the eyes mature at, and wether the little one gets any yellowing to the body colour as it matures.

have a look on here at all the solid white-ish coloured leos.....Our Breeders - Leopard Geckos


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for you help.

Will be interesting to watch the wee one grow and see what pops up while reaching maturity, Will update this post every few months with pics :smile:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino super snow patternless, Could be Talbino or Ralbino.
Talbino some times have black looking eyes(Pupils).
Ralbino always have black looking eyes(Pupils).

Talbino normal, If this is a sibling to the above, Then the above will be a Talbino.

Normal.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would say - 

1. Supersnow Tremper Albino
2. Chocolate Tremper Albino
3. Normal


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Update on Geckos*



lynsey1981 said:


> Hi I bought these three babies today unsure of age as seller acquired them off someone, but look like hatchings to me.
> 
> I was wondering if any one know what morph these are?
> 
> ...


*Pinky Now*

















*Gomez Now*

















*Joey Now*









Any final ideas on the morph of Pinky????

Thanks


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Awww wow you have done a great job with the little ones they look so healthy :2thumb::2thumb:

I would say pinky is looking defo like a Super snow tremper albino, gomez a tremper albino and joey normal


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Emma30 said:


> Awww wow you have done a great job with the little ones they look so healthy :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> I would say pinky is looking defo like a Super snow tremper albino, gomez a tremper albino and joey normal


Thank you very much for your reply and comment. I am really pleased with how they have come on in the month since I've had them. Thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep Pinky is definately a supersnow tremper albino.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pinkys supersnow markings are coming through lovely and pale :2thumb:


----------

